# Synarel Side effects, Help!



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

I'm hoping you can help me. I am currently on day 5 of DR with synarel and I have developed a lumpy rash all over my stomach and side, it's very itching and is individual raised lumps. 
I have had something similar with an allergic reaction to Cat fleas but on a much larger scale and I know this isn't from that as I haven't been around any cat 
Just worried its a reaction to the Synarel as haven't changed anything else (diet, wash powder etc) you advice would be appreciated

Also is taking anti histamines ok during IVF?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hypersensitivity, including rash and itch, is noted as a common side effect with Synarel spray (between 1-10 people in every 100 will have this form of reaction). 

Antihistamine can be used for the reaction but you should let clinic knowabout this tomorrow.


----------

